# Pink Floyd



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2013)

Passano gli anni .. oramai 32 di cui almeno 20 ( a memoria ) passati ad ascoltare i loro vinili.. ogni tanto mi " dimentico " quanto li amo.. poi basta una sera a casa , una sigaretta e un vinile che gira per riscoprire ogni volta una sfumatura , un accento o un passaggio nuovo . 
E' inspiegabile quello che questi ragazzi hanno fatto con la loro musica .. livelli di composizione e gusto musicale che non ha eguali . Ad oggi e visto che è il mio lavoro penso di capirne qualcosa ... i Floyd sono stati l'apice MONDIALE della musica .


----------



## Tobi (26 Novembre 2013)

Fenomeni. Ma non da meno i Beatles, Rolling Stones ed i Queen.
A mio avviso è troppo difficile assegnare il primato


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

molto difficile perchè stiamo parlando di generi diversi... è come paragonare i metallica ai Beatles.. geniali e innovatori entrambi nel loro genere... 

i Floyd sono stati IL GRUPPO nel loro genere Rock Psicadelico una sorta di progenitore del Prog Rock ... però sempre con classe e gusto


----------



## Tobi (26 Novembre 2013)

Si sono d'accordo. Pensi che se però fossero nati oggi avrebbero fatto quanto in passato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo. Pensi che se però fossero nati oggi avrebbero fatto quanto in passato?



Assolutamente no , ogni persona gruppo o artista in ogni campo ha delle dati innate che però vengono stimolate dalla situazione socio politica del periodo in cui vive . Oggi i Floyd probabilmente sarebbero una gran band ma non rivoluzinoaria come all epoca . Basti pensare a come si sono approcciati alla musica a fine anni 70 ...solo loro potevano in quel periodo particolare in quello " Stato " mentale particolare partorire dischi del genere . 

La genialità sta sempre nell individuo ma solo se stuzzicata produce capolavori


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2013)

I migliori di sempre, IMHO.
Li ritengo superiori ai Beatles, ai Led Zeppelin, ai Rolling Stones, ecc...
I Queen, nonostante siano bravi ovviamente (siamo nell'Olimpo della Musica), li ho sempre trovati un filino sopravvalutati, musicalmente intendo.


----------



## smallball (26 Novembre 2013)

Torino settembre 1994 Pulse Live tour ...indimenticabile


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Novembre 2013)

Dei geni e a mio avviso fosse rimasto Syd anche nei dischi successivi, staremmo a parlare di una band anche migliore di quella che è stata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> I migliori di sempre, IMHO.
> Li ritengo superiori ai Beatles, ai Led Zeppelin, ai Rolling Stones, ecc...
> I Queen, nonostante siano bravi ovviamente (siamo nell'Olimpo della Musica), li ho sempre trovati un filino sopravvalutati, musicalmente intendo.



non saprei,i queen tecnicamente parlando sono superiori ai floyd,se poi parliamo di composizione è un altro discorso,ma li il discorso è alquanto relativo,bohemian rhapsody è una canzone folle a livello di composizione,molto più folle di tante canzoni dei floyd.

Poi stiamo parlando di livelli davvero alti,io sono il primo che non sa e non può scegliere e parlo da musicista


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non saprei,i queen tecnicamente parlando sono superiori ai floyd,se poi parliamo di composizione è un altro discorso,ma li il discorso è alquanto relativo,bohemian rhapsody è una canzone folle a livello di composizione,molto più folle di tante canzoni dei floyd.
> 
> Poi stiamo parlando di livelli davvero alti,io sono il primo che non sa e non può scegliere e parlo da musicista


Siamo lì. I Queen alla fin fine dopo gli anni 70' non hanno fatto più nulla di così esaltante. I Pink Floyd seppur non hanno mai eguagliato il loro primo cd, hanno sempre fatto roba di ottima fattura, vedi Meddle, Darkside Of The Moon ecc.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non saprei,i queen tecnicamente parlando sono superiori ai floyd,se poi parliamo di composizione è un altro discorso,ma li il discorso è alquanto relativo,bohemian rhapsody è una canzone folle a livello di composizione,molto più folle di tante canzoni dei floyd.
> 
> Poi stiamo parlando di livelli davvero alti,io sono il primo che non sa e non può scegliere e parlo da musicista


Lo so lo so, parlo ovviamente per gusto musicale. Preferisco i Pink Floyd, ma tutti quelli che conosco apprezzano di più i Queen. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di musica di altissimo livello, difficile scegliere.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Siamo lì. I Queen alla fin fine dopo gli anni 70' non hanno fatto più nulla di così esaltante. I Pink Floyd seppur non hanno mai eguagliato il loro primo cd, hanno sempre fatto roba di ottima fattura, vedi Meddle, Darkside Of The Moon ecc.


Concordo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, parlo ovviamente per gusto musicale. Preferisco i Pink Floyd, ma tutti quelli che conosco apprezzano di più i Queen. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di musica di altissimo livello, difficile scegliere.
> 
> 
> Concordo.



stai parlando con uno che sente almeno un paio di canzoni dei floyd al giorno,al contrario dei queen  la mia era una constatazione solo a livello puramente tecnico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

Cosa cosaaaaaaaaa ??? Dai raga non scherziamo io amo i queen ma stiamo parlando di una band grandissima e dei Floyd che sono la storia della musica ...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa cosaaaaaaaaa ??? Dai raga non scherziamo io amo i queen ma stiamo parlando di una band grandissima e dei Floyd che sono la storia della musica ...



credo che qui nessuno stia dicendo il contrario,loro sono la storia come sono la storia i queen in maniera leggermente minore.
Semplicemente per una questione puramente tecnica i queen erano migliori ed è un dato di fatto. Ne syd ne gilmour e ne waters posono essere minimamente paragonati a freddie come tecnica di canto(ma non solo,sono dei cantanti semplicissimi che conoscono le basi e poco più ce ne sono a centinaia migliori d loro )Brian May è stato secondo me il chitarrista che è riuscito a "convertire" la musica classica e portarla nel rock,certi suoi arrangiamenti sono folli per quanto mi riguarda. Ma propro tecnicamente le canzoni dei floyd sono semplici,piene di effetti e di strumenti quello si,difficile da comporre pensare e organizzare,ma da suonare sono semplici è questo quello che intendo.


----------



## beleno (27 Novembre 2013)

i Pink Floyd sono grandiosi, ho ascoltato tante di quelle volte Animals da aver consumato il disco.
secondo me sono nell'olimpo della musica anche se io preferisco i Genesis, alcune loro composizioni (vedi Supper's Ready) mi stupiscono ogni volta che le sento.

sui Queen mi è difficile pronunciarmi, sono un loro fan da sempre. penso che siano nel complesso sottovalutati più che sopravvalutati, non hanno mai goduto di buona critica. da ascoltatore di musica (e non da musicista) ritengo Brian May molto bravo, in grado di sviluppare un suono suo e di creare assoli a volte anche non complicati ma che si integrano alla perfezione nel brano in cui si trovano. altri grandissimi invece a volte hanno privilegiato assoli assurdi ma un po' fini a se stessi. su Freddie penso ci sia poco da dire.

un altro gruppo che adoro (sono contemporanei ma non c'entrano nulla con i Pink Floyd) sono i Rainbow, ovviamente nella formazione con Dio alla voce e Cozy Powell alla batteria


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Novembre 2013)

beleno ha scritto:


> i Pink Floyd sono grandiosi, ho ascoltato tante di quelle volte Animals da aver consumato il disco.
> secondo me sono nell'olimpo della musica anche se io preferisco i Genesis, alcune loro composizioni (vedi Supper's Ready) mi stupiscono ogni volta che le sento.
> 
> sui Queen mi è difficile pronunciarmi, sono un loro fan da sempre. penso che siano *nel complesso sottovalutati più che sopravvalutati*, non hanno mai goduto di buona critica. da ascoltatore di musica (e non da musicista) ritengo Brian May molto bravo, in grado di sviluppare un suono suo e di creare assoli a volte anche non complicati ma che si integrano alla perfezione nel brano in cui si trovano. altri grandissimi invece a volte hanno privilegiato assoli assurdi ma un po' fini a se stessi. su Freddie penso ci sia poco da dire.
> ...


Beh oddio, hanno avuto un grandissimo successo i Queen, più che altro sarebbe opportuno dire che non hanno avuto successo i loro pezzi migliori, fatta eccezione per i vari Bohemian Rhapsody, Innuendo ecc.


----------



## narker (29 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni .. oramai 32 di cui almeno 20 ( a memoria ) passati ad ascoltare i loro vinili.. ogni tanto mi " dimentico " quanto li amo.. poi basta una sera a casa , una sigaretta e un vinile che gira per riscoprire ogni volta una sfumatura , un accento o un passaggio nuovo .
> E' inspiegabile quello che questi ragazzi hanno fatto con la loro musica .. livelli di composizione e gusto musicale che non ha eguali . Ad oggi e visto che è il mio lavoro penso di capirne qualcosa ... i Floyd sono stati l'apice MONDIALE della musica .


Condivido quello che hai scritto. I Pink Floyd sono il gruppo musicale che mi piace di piu' e non mi stanco mai di ascoltarli e li considero superiori anche ai Queen, perche' a differenza di questi hanno saputo trattare temi diversi e le loro canzoni toccano corde incredibili, che le canzoni dei Beatles non sarebbero mai in grado di affrontare. Le caratteristiche che li fanno davvero emergere rispetto agli altri gruppi sono i loro video psichedelici e il fatto che i loro messaggi siano profondi. Oggi e' raro che esista un gruppo che affronti temi sociali in un certo modo, le band fanno tutta musica orientata a vendere. I veri artisti si riconoscono quando riescono a dare meglio nei live, dal vivo, rispetto ad album registrati in studio e con loro succede proprio questo, nei loro live hanno dato il massimo, esistono versioni incredibili, dove l'improvvisazione fa capire davvero quanto siano grandi.
A me personalmente piacciono perché ad ogni canzone riesco a trovare una specie di connessione con il loro modo di esprimere, quindi vera e propria emozione. 
Mi sto accorgendo che con il passare degli anni risento alcune canzoni di cui non avevo colto bene il significato e diventano quasi delle impronte mie personali. 





Negli anni ho realizzato anche diversi poster con le fotografie dei Pink Floyd e quest'anno ho voluto creare con un programma di grafica online una specie di calendario personalizzato con le loro immagini.


----------



## beleno (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, hanno avuto un grandissimo successo i Queen, più che altro sarebbe opportuno dire che non hanno avuto successo i loro pezzi migliori, fatta eccezione per i vari Bohemian Rhapsody, Innuendo ecc.



per sottovalutati intendevo dalla critica, che non ha esitato a stroncare quasi tutti gli album dei Queen. album che poi hanno riscosso sempre grandissimo successo di pubblico.

a parte questo, volevo solo dire che il paragone tra Queen e Pink Floyd è di difficile interpretazione, viste le differenze stilistiche tra i due gruppi (me ne vengono in mente tantissime, le più evidenti il totale distacco da tematiche impegnate per i Queen, l'utilizzo di suite anche imponenti per i Pink Floyd). 

per quanto mi riguarda, quando sono su di morale i Quenn mi esaltano, quando sono in fase riflessiva (o anche mentre lavoro) i Pink Floyd (e i Genesis) sono un sottofondo ideale


----------



## narker (2 Dicembre 2013)

beleno ha scritto:


> per sottovalutati intendevo dalla critica, che non ha esitato a stroncare quasi tutti gli album dei Queen. album che poi hanno riscosso sempre grandissimo successo di pubblico.
> 
> a parte questo, volevo solo dire che il paragone tra Queen e Pink Floyd è di difficile interpretazione, viste le differenze stilistiche tra i due gruppi (me ne vengono in mente tantissime, le più evidenti il totale distacco da tematiche impegnate per i Queen, l'utilizzo di suite anche imponenti per i Pink Floyd).
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda, quando sono su di morale i Quenn mi esaltano, quando sono in fase riflessiva (o anche mentre lavoro) i Pink Floyd (e i Genesis) sono un sottofondo ideale


Si, anche io la penso cosi'. Questo comunque non significa che le tematiche dei Queen non siano interessanti, anzi hanno affrontato nelle loro canzoni una vasta gamma di temi, ma non sono mai stati una band politica. Le loro canzoni parlano di sentimenti e vogliono intrattenere, piuttosto che comunicare un qualche messaggio nascosto.


----------



## James Watson (2 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> credo che qui nessuno stia dicendo il contrario,loro sono la storia come sono la storia i queen in maniera leggermente minore.
> Semplicemente per una questione puramente tecnica i queen erano migliori ed è un dato di fatto. Ne syd ne gilmour e ne waters posono essere minimamente paragonati a freddie come tecnica di canto(ma non solo,sono dei cantanti semplicissimi che conoscono le basi e poco più ce ne sono a centinaia migliori d loro )Brian May è stato secondo me il chitarrista che è riuscito a "convertire" la musica classica e portarla nel rock,certi suoi arrangiamenti sono folli per quanto mi riguarda. Ma propro tecnicamente le canzoni dei floyd sono semplici,piene di effetti e di strumenti quello si,difficile da comporre pensare e organizzare,*ma da suonare sono semplici è questo quello che intendo.*



Secondo me, tu non suoni. O per lo meno, non suoni la chitarra...


----------



## James Watson (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni .. oramai 32 di cui almeno 20 ( a memoria ) passati ad ascoltare i loro vinili.. ogni tanto mi " dimentico " quanto li amo.. poi basta una sera a casa , una sigaretta e un vinile che *gira per riscoprire ogni volta una sfumatura , un accento o un passaggio nuovo .
> E' inspiegabile quello che questi ragazzi hanno fatto con la loro musica .. livelli di composizione e gusto musicale che non ha eguali . Ad oggi e visto che è il mio lavoro penso di capirne qualcosa ... i Floyd sono stati l'apice MONDIALE della musica . *



Quoto in toto, anche io li ascolto da 20 anni o giù di lì, ci sono vinili che ho letteralmente consumato, una delle loro caratteristiche più evidenti dopo tanti anni di ascolto è la straordinaria complessità della loro composizione, composta da diversi livelli, intrecci di suoni, cura del particolare sonoro a livelli maniacali MAI visti prima e a mio parere mai più eguagliati.. Ma la cosa più incredibile di tutto è questa straordinaria complessità compositiva si risolve (non chiedermi come) in un brano quasi sempre "relativamente semplice".
Basta pensare all'introduzione di Shine on you crazy diamond, il tappeto sonoro di organi, synth e bicchieri suonati come un'armonica a vetro da Richard Wright, non saprei nemmeno dire QUANTE tracce e sovra-incisioni ci sono in quella parte


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto, anche io li ascolto da 20 anni o giù di lì, ci sono vinili che ho letteralmente consumato, una delle loro caratteristiche più evidenti dopo tanti anni di ascolto è la straordinaria complessità della loro composizione, composta da diversi livelli, intrecci di suoni, cura del particolare sonoro a livelli maniacali MAI visti prima e a mio parere mai più eguagliati.. Ma la cosa più incredibile di tutto è questa straordinaria complessità compositiva si risolve (non chiedermi come) in un brano quasi sempre "relativamente semplice".
> Basta pensare all'introduzione di Shine on you crazy diamond, il tappeto sonoro di organi, synth e bicchieri suonati come un'armonica a vetro da Richard Wright, non saprei nemmeno dire QUANTE tracce e sovra-incisioni ci sono in quella parte


sottoscrivo ogni tua singola sillaba...in una sola parola ...unici


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> è questa straordinaria complessità compositiva si risolve in un brano quasi sempre "relativamente semplice".



E qui la genialità ... fare cose traordinarie con semplicità.. sembra un paradosso ma è esattamente cosi...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2013)

I Pink Floyd...chissà che cosa c'è da discutere...tre pagine di topic mi paiono esagerate...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I Pink Floyd...chissà che cosa c'è da discutere...tre pagine di topic mi paiono esagerate...



in positivo o in negativo ?


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in positivo o in negativo ?



In negativo ovvio: sto gruppetto di pseudomusicisti ha fatto giusto due/tre cosette che saranno presto dimenticate e che giustamente tutti si astengono dal riascoltare...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Grandi i Pink, sono i miei preferiti imparagonabili con qualsiasi altra band,
subito dietro i Doors, Clapton, Genesis, Deep Purple

degli italaini i miei preferiti sono gli indimenticabili Ivan Graziani e Rino Gaetano


----------



## Pirate (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bravi, da fattanza. Ma tra tutti quelli citati, secondo me, nessuno si avvicina ai Velvet Underground e Lou Reed solista. Dopo i Velvet per me ci vanno altri gruppi come Stones, Pere Ubu, Clash e solo dopo i Floyd. Poi c'è da dire che senza Barrett perdono molto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Secondo me, tu non suoni. O per lo meno, non suoni la chitarra...



O forse,se la suoni tu,le tue abilità non sono ad un livello molto elevato


----------



## James Watson (7 Dicembre 2013)

beh, in realtà il discorso è piuttosto complicato e rischiamo di finire tremendamente off-topic..
Gilmour e MAy sono due chitarristi molto molto diversi, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico è abbastanza chiaro che may raggiunge livelli molto elevati, il problema è che Gilmour ha una tecnica tutta sua, molto particolare in cui contano molto il tocco e il feeling del momento (da chitarrista sono fermamente convinto che si faccia una confusione mostruosa tra tecnica e velocità), praticamente irriproducibili anche dal più preparato dei chitarristi (basti pensare a quanti chitarristi, pure eccezionali da un punto di vista tecnico, hanno fallito clamorosamente nell'avvicinarsi a Gilmour quando sono stati chiamati a suonare le sue parti durante gli show di Waters solista (personalmente salvo solo David Kilminster tra questi).
Io suono la chitarra elettrica da una decina di anni a dire il vero, ho sempre suonato praticamente solo floyd e devo dire che faccio molta più fatica a suonare un solo di gilmour (proprio per le caratteristiche di "tocco" richieste) che non a suonare un solo di May, in quanto questi ultimi mi vengono molto più facili (poi probabilmente sono anche condizionato dal fatto che nel suonare Floyd ricerco un livello di perfezione estremo)


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

I queen erano in realtà "Freddie mercury & friends", i floyd erano un gruppo ben equilibrato, motivo per il quale secondo me non c'è paragone


----------



## Jaqen (8 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I queen erano in realtà "Freddie mercury & friends"


Scusa ma.... Dici proprio una cavolata Luca... Il gruppo musicalmente era di Brian May. È lui che arrangiava tutti i pezzi


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scusa ma.... Dici proprio una cavolata Luca... Il gruppo musicalmente era di Brian May. È lui che arrangiava tutti i pezzi



Sì ma lo show era di Freddie. Andavi a vedere lui nei live, lui con la band che lo accompagnava


----------



## Jaqen (8 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma lo show era di Freddie. Andavi a vedere lui nei live, lui con la band che lo accompagnava



Ok, ma è più o meno così in ogni gruppo... Cioè non è che ci si filava molto di Wright e Mason.... O no?


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ok, ma è più o meno così in ogni gruppo... Cioè non è che ci si filava molto di Wright e Mason.... O no?



No, secondo me non è così. I floyd li ascolti per la loro musica, non c'è nessuno che li sente solo per la presenza di gilmour ad esempio, è il gruppo che conta


----------



## Jaqen (8 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, secondo me non è così. I floyd li ascolti per la loro musica, non c'è nessuno che li sente solo per la presenza di gilmour ad esempio, è il gruppo che conta


Mh, ok.
Sarà che non ho vissuto quegli anni


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, secondo me non è così. I floyd li ascolti per la loro musica, non c'è nessuno che li sente solo per la presenza di gilmour ad esempio, è il gruppo che conta


Un pò come i Guns'n' Roses che si andavano a vedere per Axl e Slash. Concordo, alla fine dei Queen il pilastro era proprio Freddie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2014)

Si ma ragazzi parliamo di Guns n roses ok... parliamo dei queen ok. ma i floyd sono su un altro pianeta... 

ci sono i gruppi normali quelil famosi quelli super famosi .... 

poi c'è chi ha cambiato la musica ....


FLOYD , BEATLES , ROLLING , JIMI


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2014)

Esatto, d'accordo con te lollo. Ci aggiungerei anche Led zeppelin e bob Dylan, forse i Nirvana per le generazioni più recenti, a quelli da te citati, gli altri stanno uno o due gradini sotto come impatto musicale e culturale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Esatto, d'accordo con te lollo. Ci aggiungerei anche Led zeppelin e bob Dylan, forse i Nirvana per le generazioni più recenti, a quelli da te citati, gli altri stanno uno o due gradini sotto come impatto musicale e culturale.


Si esatto


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, secondo me non è così. I floyd li ascolti per la loro musica, non c'è nessuno che li sente solo per la presenza di gilmour ad esempio, è il gruppo che conta



quoto in toto


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Esatto, d'accordo con te lollo. Ci aggiungerei anche Led zeppelin e bob Dylan, forse i Nirvana per le generazioni più recenti, a quelli da te citati, gli altri stanno uno o due gradini sotto come impatto musicale e culturale.



Concordo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si esatto


Io invece non sono d'accordo, tranne che per Jimi (dio), Beatles (canzonettari e idoli per ragazzine, ma grandi innovatori nella fase matura della carriera) e Rolling Stones (hanno praticamente codificato lo stereotipo della Rock Band), tutti gli altri li trovo estremamente sopravvalutati. Ad iniziare dagli intestatari del topic: memorabile l'album d'esordio, il resto è musica del tutto innocua, sterile e noiosa, frutto di una tronfiaggine assolutamente fuori luogo viste le mediocri doti tecniche di cui disponevano. Composizioni prolisse, dilatate all'inverosimile, prive di progressioni e cambi di tempo o di atmosfera fluidi e pertinenti. Strutture compositive banalissime e giri armonici abusatissimi, sapientemente occultati da produzioni a dir poco artificiose e magniloquenti. Salvo solo il chitarrismo accorato ed elegante di Gilmour. Dark side e soprattutto The Wall sono delle autentiche ciofeche. Possno andar bene giusto a 15 anni come iniziazione, quando ancora non hai scoperto i Grateful Dead o i Gong.
Quanto ai Led Zeppelin erano dei plagiari immondi degni del peggior Zucchero, una voce a dir poco odiosa sorretta da tonnellate di riff ripetuti all'infinito. Page ha cesellato pregevoli assoli in studio, ma dal vivo era veramente pessimo. 
Queen: mamma mia che gruppo inutile. Pomposi, gay, kitch, commercialotti e ruffiani. Robetta pop all'acqua di rose che passa e non lascia traccia alcuna. Poi qualcuno che si è fumato intere piantagioni boliviane li ha piazzati tra i primi gruppi di sempre. Mistero.
Nirvana: carini, ma assolutamente prescindibili ed inferiori ad una miriade di gruppi dell'epoca (per rimanere nel genere Alice in chains e Soundgarden erano avanti anni luce), stendiamo un velo pietoso sull'estetica dell'"odio me stesso e voglio morire".
Bob Dylan: semplicemente il più grande abbaglio collettivo del ventesimo secolo. Una voce di sterco declamante tediosissime salmodie su quattro accordi di chitarra in croce. Inascoltabile. Sionista, per giunta.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io invece non sono d'accordo, tranne che per Jimi (dio), Beatles (canzonettari e idoli per ragazzine, ma grandi innovatori nella fase matura della carriera) e Rolling Stones (hanno praticamente codificato lo stereotipo della Rock Band), tutti gli altri li trovo estremamente sopravvalutati. Ad iniziare dagli intestatari del topic: memorabile l'album d'esordio, il resto è musica del tutto innocua, sterile e noiosa, frutto di una tronfiaggine assolutamente fuori luogo viste le mediocri doti tecniche di cui disponevano. Composizioni prolisse, dilatate all'inverosimile, prive di progressioni e cambi di tempo o di atmosfera fluidi e pertinenti. Strutture compositive banalissime e giri armonici abusatissimi, sapientemente occultati da produzioni a dir poco artificiose e magniloquenti. Salvo solo il chitarrismo accorato ed elegante di Gilmour. Dark side e soprattutto The Wall sono delle autentiche ciofeche. Possno andar bene giusto a 15 anni come iniziazione, quando ancora non hai scoperto i Grateful Dead o i Gong.
> Quanto ai Led Zeppelin erano dei plagiari immondi degni del peggior Zucchero, una voce a dir poco odiosa sorretta da tonnellate di riff ripetuti all'infinito. Page ha cesellato pregevoli assoli in studio, ma dal vivo era veramente pessimo.
> Queen: mamma mia che gruppo inutile. Pomposi, gay, kitch, commercialotti e ruffiani. Robetta pop all'acqua di rose che passa e non lascia traccia alcuna. Poi qualcuno che si è fumato intere piantagioni boliviane li ha piazzati tra i primi gruppi di sempre. Mistero.
> Nirvana: carini, ma assolutamente prescindibili ed inferiori ad una miriade di gruppi dell'epoca (per rimanere nel genere Alice in chains e Soundgarden erano avanti anni luce), stendiamo un velo pietoso sull'estetica dell'"odio me stesso e voglio morire".
> Bob Dylan: semplicemente il più grande abbaglio collettivo del ventesimo secolo. Una voce di sterco declamante tediosissime salmodie su quattro accordi di chitarra in croce. Inascoltabile. Sionista, per giunta.



50 anni di storia del rock buttati nel cesso in poche righe, alla faccia. 

per curiosità, che musica ascolti per spalare così tanta melma su questi gruppi ? illuminaci.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io invece non sono d'accordo, tranne che per Jimi (dio), Beatles (canzonettari e idoli per ragazzine, ma grandi innovatori nella fase matura della carriera) e Rolling Stones (hanno praticamente codificato lo stereotipo della Rock Band), tutti gli altri li trovo estremamente sopravvalutati. Ad iniziare dagli intestatari del topic: memorabile l'album d'esordio, il resto è musica del tutto innocua, sterile e noiosa, frutto di una tronfiaggine assolutamente fuori luogo viste le mediocri doti tecniche di cui disponevano. Composizioni prolisse, dilatate all'inverosimile, prive di progressioni e cambi di tempo o di atmosfera fluidi e pertinenti. Strutture compositive banalissime e giri armonici abusatissimi, sapientemente occultati da produzioni a dir poco artificiose e magniloquenti. Salvo solo il chitarrismo accorato ed elegante di Gilmour. Dark side e soprattutto The Wall sono delle autentiche ciofeche. Possno andar bene giusto a 15 anni come iniziazione, quando ancora non hai scoperto i Grateful Dead o i Gong.
> Quanto ai Led Zeppelin erano dei plagiari immondi degni del peggior Zucchero, una voce a dir poco odiosa sorretta da tonnellate di riff ripetuti all'infinito. Page ha cesellato pregevoli assoli in studio, ma dal vivo era veramente pessimo.
> Queen: mamma mia che gruppo inutile. Pomposi, gay, kitch, commercialotti e ruffiani. Robetta pop all'acqua di rose che passa e non lascia traccia alcuna. Poi qualcuno che si è fumato intere piantagioni boliviane li ha piazzati tra i primi gruppi di sempre. Mistero.
> Nirvana: carini, ma assolutamente prescindibili ed inferiori ad una miriade di gruppi dell'epoca (per rimanere nel genere Alice in chains e Soundgarden erano avanti anni luce), stendiamo un velo pietoso sull'estetica dell'"odio me stesso e voglio morire".
> Bob Dylan: semplicemente il più grande abbaglio collettivo del ventesimo secolo. Una voce di sterco declamante tediosissime salmodie su quattro accordi di chitarra in croce. Inascoltabile. Sionista, per giunta.


Concordo solo sui Nirvana dove hai veramente straragione. Per il resto hai detto un cumulo di vaccate. Poi tu mi accusi di aver sentito poco sugli Oasis, beh tu hai sentito poco sui Queen per definirli POP. E' vero che i loro ultimi pezzi erano più improntati sulla musica leggera, ma i primi lavori erano Rock e per niente mainstream (ascoltati Queen I e Queen II).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 50 anni di storia del rock buttati nel cesso in poche righe, alla faccia.
> 
> per curiosità, che musica ascolti per spalare così tanta melma su questi gruppi ? illuminaci.



ho solo espresso un'opinione eh, non vi ho insultato la famiglia.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo solo sui Nirvana dove hai veramente straragione. Per il resto hai detto un cumulo di vaccate. Poi tu mi accusi di aver sentito poco sugli Oasis, beh tu hai sentito poco sui Queen per definirli POP. E' vero che i loro ultimi pezzi erano più improntati sulla musica leggera, ma i primi lavori erano Rock e per niente mainstream (ascoltati Queen I e Queen II).



Li ho ascoltati e non mi paiono proprio niente di che, specie se confrontati con quello che girava all'epoca. Io proprio non li reggo i Queen


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque, visto che mi si chiede cosa ascolto, dico solo che il primo dei King Crimson spazza via le intere discografie di tutti i gruppi sopra menzionati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Comunque, visto che mi si chiede cosa ascolto, dico solo che il primo dei King Crimson spazza via le intere discografie di tutti i gruppi sopra menzionati.



Ho letto attentamente il tuo post sopra e mi trovo in disaccordo su quasi tutto quello che hai scritto.... di musica ne capisco qualcosina..ma giusto in filo è solo il mio lavoro ... 

Parto dai Floyd anchese su di loro non sono obbiettivo , è come se stessi parlando di mio fratello... per me sono e rimarranno la miglior band della storia della musica per gusto musicale e compositivo.. 

Il tanto maltrattato da te dark side è LA PIETRA MILIARE della MUSICA.. è li che è stata incanalato il ventennio di musica precedente e da li è stato creato il mezzo secolo di musica seguente... 

tu lo sai vero che DARK side ancora oggi viene usato come " esempio " di composizione registrazione e " tecnica " di scrittura ? .. se non lo sai te lo dico io... 

quando in studio di registrazione non sai come andare avanti ti dicono " prendi questo vai a casa e domani riprovaci " ...

Vogliamo parlare di " The Piper at the Gates of Dawn " .... l'unico disco che ti piace per quanto mi riguarda è un disco troppo classico.. erano ragazzini e in quegli anni ( 1967 o 68 non ricordo ) suonavano quello che la gente gli chiedeva... 

oggi a risentire Syd su quel disco a volte mi viene da ridere... geniale ma bambino...un contorsionista della musica... cmq tornanto al concetto... Piper è si un buono disco ma non STORICO e INNOVATIVO come the wall o Dark Side ...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho letto attentamente il tuo post sopra e mi trovo in disaccordo su quasi tutto quello che hai scritto.... di musica ne capisco qualcosina..ma giusto in filo è solo il mio lavoro ...
> 
> Parto dai Floyd anchese su di loro non sono obbiettivo , è come se stessi parlando di mio fratello... per me sono e rimarranno la miglior band della storia della musica per gusto musicale e compositivo..
> 
> ...



Iperboli su iperboli...The Piper ad un ascolto superficiale può sembrare il parto di una mente malata, una raccolta di nursery rhymes senza senso, ma se lo si confronta con la produzione dell'epoca ci si rende conto che è un prodotto del tutto rivoluzionario nella sostanza e nella forma. Il paradigma della psichedelia. Pezzi di 10 minuti colmi di improvvisazioni e scorribande soniche al limite della cacofonia non erano proprio all'ordine del giorno nel 67 (Interstellar Overdrive). Dark side è solamente un prodotto commerciale, il frutto calcolato della ricerca del successo tanto agognato. Tutto è patina, artificio, vacuità, sovrastruttura, retorica, dal sound algido e levigato, alle voci femminili, alle Liriche ipocrite di Waters. Psichedelia da salotto. Mi piacerebbe capire cosa ha Dark Side di così innovativo ed influente, tanto da renderlo addirittura LA PIETRA MILIARE. Nello stesso anno di Dark Side, uscivano album come Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Foxtrot, Faust IV, Hatfield and the North, Birds of fire, e tanti altri infinitamente superiori a Dark Side, ma che nessuno si fila perché hanno venduto 1/100 rispetto al primo.
Ah, comunque mi compiaccio del fatto che ti autoproclami luminare del settore, ma sappi che la cosa non mi suscita alcun timore reverenziale.


----------



## beleno (10 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io invece non sono d'accordo, tranne che per Jimi (dio), Beatles (canzonettari e idoli per ragazzine, ma grandi innovatori nella fase matura della carriera) e Rolling Stones (hanno praticamente codificato lo stereotipo della Rock Band), tutti gli altri li trovo estremamente sopravvalutati. Ad iniziare dagli intestatari del topic: memorabile l'album d'esordio, il resto è musica del tutto innocua, sterile e noiosa, frutto di una tronfiaggine assolutamente fuori luogo viste le mediocri doti tecniche di cui disponevano. Composizioni prolisse, dilatate all'inverosimile, prive di progressioni e cambi di tempo o di atmosfera fluidi e pertinenti. Strutture compositive banalissime e giri armonici abusatissimi, sapientemente occultati da produzioni a dir poco artificiose e magniloquenti. Salvo solo il chitarrismo accorato ed elegante di Gilmour. Dark side e soprattutto The Wall sono delle autentiche ciofeche. Possno andar bene giusto a 15 anni come iniziazione, quando ancora non hai scoperto i Grateful Dead o i Gong.
> Quanto ai Led Zeppelin erano dei plagiari immondi degni del peggior Zucchero, una voce a dir poco odiosa sorretta da tonnellate di riff ripetuti all'infinito. Page ha cesellato pregevoli assoli in studio, ma dal vivo era veramente pessimo.
> Queen: mamma mia che gruppo inutile. Pomposi, gay, kitch, commercialotti e ruffiani. Robetta pop all'acqua di rose che passa e non lascia traccia alcuna. Poi qualcuno che si è fumato intere piantagioni boliviane li ha piazzati tra i primi gruppi di sempre. Mistero.
> Nirvana: carini, ma assolutamente prescindibili ed inferiori ad una miriade di gruppi dell'epoca (per rimanere nel genere Alice in chains e Soundgarden erano avanti anni luce), stendiamo un velo pietoso sull'estetica dell'"odio me stesso e voglio morire".
> Bob Dylan: semplicemente il più grande abbaglio collettivo del ventesimo secolo. Una voce di sterco declamante tediosissime salmodie su quattro accordi di chitarra in croce. Inascoltabile. Sionista, per giunta.



ciao, non sono d'accordo con molte delle cose che hai scritto.

partiamo dai pink floyd. sebbene sia d'accordo sul fatto che alcune loro suite siano un po' piatte e prolisse, ciò non toglie che altre suite (es. Shine On You Crazy Diamond) siano di livello altissimo, così come nel complesso la loro produzione. the dark side è un concept che ha fatto la storia, the wall viene portato in giro per il mondo ancora oggi dopo tipo 35 anni da waters, animals secondo me è un album geniale. poi non vedo conflitti tra pink ed altri gruppi, anche io ascolto genesis, king crimson, ELP... e vivo felice 

sugli zeppelin: boh evidentemente tu ne sai molto più di me, potresti citare alcuni gruppi che sono stati plagiati dagli zeppelin? a me pare che abbiano influenzato un sacco di musicisti. ho inoltre ascoltato molti loro live, in nessuno di questi page mi è sembrato "veramente pessimo".

sui queen: li ascolto da sempre, quindi non sono molto obiettivo. i queen hanno composto pezzi originalissimi, hanno esplorato generi anche molto diversi tra loro, hanno influenzato molti musicisti successivi che hanno fatto cover dei loro brani (al volo mi vengono in mente metallica, dream theater, guns n' roses, blind guardian, kai hansen), hanno fatto live incredibili (live aid). inoltre, diversamente da quanto hanno scritto gli altri, non penso che i queen fossero solo freddie, anzi, io adoro quasi tutte le parti di chitarra suonate da brian may. ciò senza nulla togliere a freddie, che ha composto e cantato pezzi che vanno da stone cold crazy a another one bites the dust a barcelona. sorvolo sul "non lascia traccia alcuna", i queen hanno lasciato una traccia enorme (sia positiva che negativa, beninteso) e, guarda un po', quando si fanno classifiche (ok, lasciano il tempo che trovano) sulle canzoni più amate, il nome di bohemian rhapsody viene sempre fuori.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Gennaio 2014)

beleno ha scritto:


> ciao, non sono d'accordo con molte delle cose che hai scritto.
> 
> partiamo dai pink floyd. sebbene sia d'accordo sul fatto che alcune loro suite siano un po' piatte e prolisse, ciò non toglie che altre suite (es. Shine On You Crazy Diamond) siano di livello altissimo, così come nel complesso la loro produzione. the dark side è un concept che ha fatto la storia, the wall viene portato in giro per il mondo ancora oggi dopo tipo 35 anni da waters, animals secondo me è un album geniale. poi non vedo conflitti tra pink ed altri gruppi, anche io ascolto genesis, king crimson, ELP... e vivo felice
> 
> ...



Il plagiarismo dei Led Zeppelin è un fatto conclamato e documentato. Ci sono miriadi di esempi. Dazed and confused è un pezzo di tale Jake Holmes, folksinger che faceva da spalla agli Yardbirds quando questi annoveravano Page tra le loro fila. Tant'è vero che gli Yardbirds ne fecero una cover dal vivo che è reperibile anche sul tubo, con il testo identico all'originale. Poi Page cambiò il testo e l'accreditò come scritta da lui. Black Mountain Side (a firma Page) non è altro che il brano tradizionale Down by Blackwaterside nell'arrangiamento di Bert Jansch. Identiche. The lemon song è sostanzialmente una cover di Killing Floor di Howlin wolf miscelata con inserti del testo di Travelling riverside blues di R. Johnson. Anche qui niente riconoscimenti ai saccheggiati. Babe I'm gonna leave you e In my time of dying sono pezzi tradizionali di autori sconosciuti, che Page e Plant hanno ben pensato di spacciare per composizioni originali, magnandosi i diritti. Whole lotta love è You need love di Willie Dixon nella versione degli Small Faces (anni dopo la sua pubblicazione Dixon citò gli Zeppelin ottenendo di essere accreditato come coautore del brano). Questi sono solo gli esempi più eclatanti, poi ci sono altre decine di esempi di citazioni e taglia e cuci ai limiti del plagio. Insomma il vizietto ce l'avevano, e non era esattamente indice di massimo rispetto nei confronti dei colleghi. 
Ciò posto, se i Led Zeppelin sono un gruppo sopravvalutato (IMO), ma assolutamente rispettabile, per quanto riguarda i Queen proprio non ce la faccio. I Queen li ascoltava mia madre tra un pezzo della Amoroso e uno di Michael Bolton, per dire.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Gennaio 2014)

P.S. Gli ELP non li sopporto. O meglio, non sopporto Emerson, Lake è un grandissimo.
P.P.S. Another one bites the dust è di John Deacon


----------



## beleno (10 Gennaio 2014)

ok, ammetto di non essere un esperto in materia di diritti d'autore. cioè, sapevo che molti dei brani celebri dei led zeppelin fossero delle "cover" di canzoni folk/blues (cosa che, secondo la mia prospettiva naif, è una pratica abbastanza diffusa, sulla falsariga I Put a Spell on You o The House of the Rising Sun) ma sinceramente non ero a conoscenza del fatto dei mancati riconoscimenti. 

su Another one bites the dust chiedo venia, hai ragione, volevo scrivere troppe cose contemporaneamente  intendevo "cantate" più che "composte", tanto è vero che anche stone cold crazy ha come autori ufficiali tutti e quattro i membri del gruppo. poi per carità, ciascuno ha i propri gusti. 

sarei curioso (leggi: temo) di sapere cosa ne pensi dei genesis e, al contempo, quali sono i tuoi artisti preferiti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Gennaio 2014)

beleno ha scritto:


> ok, ammetto di non essere un esperto in materia di diritti d'autore. cioè, sapevo che molti dei brani celebri dei led zeppelin fossero delle "cover" di canzoni folk/blues (cosa che, secondo la mia prospettiva naif, è una pratica abbastanza diffusa, sulla falsariga I Put a Spell on You o The House of the Rising Sun) ma sinceramente non ero a conoscenza del fatto dei mancati riconoscimenti.
> 
> su Another one bites the dust chiedo venia, hai ragione, volevo scrivere troppe cose contemporaneamente  intendevo "cantate" più che "composte", tanto è vero che anche stone cold crazy ha come autori ufficiali tutti e quattro i membri del gruppo. poi per carità, ciascuno ha i propri gusti.
> 
> sarei curioso (leggi: temo) di sapere cosa ne pensi dei genesis e, al contempo, quali sono i tuoi artisti preferiti



ma infatti il punto è proprio che loro non solo coverizzavano i pezzi, ma si accaparravano i diritti. Ad esempio In my time of dying: Bob Dylan nel suo The Freewhelin l'accreditò come "traditional - Arr. Bob Dylan". Su Physical Graffiti invece è accreditata a Page e Plant. Quanto ai Genesis: il periodo Trespass - The lamb lies down è a dir poco meraviglioso. Perfetto equilibrio tra tecnica, cuore e perfezione stilistica. Almeno 5 pezzi da Top 10 Ever. Quanto ad artisti preferiti, faccio fatica a risponderti concisamente. A parte qualche genere che proprio non digerisco (metal, cantautorato italiano, ska - reggae) non mi pongo preclusioni. I primi che mi vengono in mente: Doors, Beatles, Clash, Who, Kinks, Grateful dead, Gentle Giant, Van der graaf Generator, Husker Du, My Bloody Valentine, Stranglers, Suicide, the Jam, Blur, Stone Roses, e tanto altro


----------



## James Watson (27 Marzo 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Iperboli su iperboli...The Piper ad un ascolto superficiale può sembrare il parto di una mente malata, una raccolta di nursery rhymes senza senso, ma se lo si confronta con la produzione dell'epoca ci si rende conto che è un prodotto del tutto rivoluzionario nella sostanza e nella forma. Il paradigma della psichedelia. Pezzi di 10 minuti colmi di improvvisazioni e scorribande soniche al limite della cacofonia non erano proprio all'ordine del giorno nel 67 (Interstellar Overdrive).* Dark side è solamente un prodotto commerciale, il frutto calcolato della ricerca del successo tanto agognato. Tutto è patina, artificio, vacuità, sovrastruttura, retorica, dal sound algido e levigato, alle voci femminili, alle Liriche ipocrite di Waters. Psichedelia da salotto*. Mi piacerebbe capire cosa ha Dark Side di così innovativo ed influente, tanto da renderlo addirittura LA PIETRA MILIARE. Nello stesso anno di Dark Side, uscivano album come Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Foxtrot, Faust IV, Hatfield and the North, Birds of fire, e tanti altri infinitamente superiori a Dark Side, ma che nessuno si fila perché hanno venduto 1/100 rispetto al primo.
> Ah, comunque mi compiaccio del fatto che ti autoproclami luminare del settore, ma sappi che la cosa non mi suscita alcun timore reverenziale.



Quando si dice, di un libro, non aver capito niente di quello che si è letto.. ecco..


----------



## James Watson (27 Marzo 2014)

Comunque, ero entrato nel topic per sapere se qualcuno di voi sarà a Torino.

Sabato "conoscerò" adrian maben, il regista del Live at Pompeii


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Comunque, ero entrato nel topic per sapere se qualcuno di voi sarà a Torino.
> 
> Sabato "conoscerò" adrian maben, il regista del Live at Pompeii



regista di un autentico capolavoro


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quando si dice, di un libro, non aver capito niente di quello che si è letto.. ecco..



Io ho esposto ed argomentato le mie convinzioni, con garbo. Se vogliamo discutere discutiamo. Se pensi che abbia detto grandissime vaccate, liberissimo di dirlo, supportando però le tue affermazioni con degli argomenti, come altri del resto hanno fatto, senza che io mi sia sentito minimamente offeso. Se invece devi sparare sentenze solo perché ho osato criticare gli eroi che tieni appesi al muro della tua stanza, puoi anche tacere.


----------



## James Watson (28 Marzo 2014)

Premesso che sono un Gilmouriano convinto, ma forse ancora di più un wrightiano, faccio veramente una fatica boia a mantenere la calma quando sento definire i testi di Waters su darkside come liriche ipocrite.
E' evidente nei testi della prima parte una critica nei confronti dell'apatia dell'uomo moderno e della frenesia della civiltà industrializzata che priva la vita dell'uomo della percezione della realtà. L'intero testo di "Time" concentra i messaggi di tutta la prima parte dell'album nei suoi bellissimi versi.
La seconda parte dell'album costituisce invero quindi una critica al sistema di valori della società moderna, partendo dall'eccessiva importanza data al denaro, alla difficoltà di stabilire rapporti interpersonali sinceri e disinteressati, all'alienazione intellettuale del "lunatico", del "diverso".

Circa la "commercialità" della musica, mi bastano le parole di Richard Wright:
"« Mi ha cambiato sotto molti aspetti, perché portò un sacco di soldi, e uno si sente molto sicuro quando può vendere un album per due anni. Ma non ha cambiato il mio atteggiamento verso la musica. Anche se ottenne così tanto successo, era stato composto nello stesso modo in cui avevamo fatto tutti gli altri, e l'unico criterio che abbiamo riguardo alla pubblicazione della musica è se ci piace o meno. Non è stato un deliberato tentativo di produrre un album commerciale. È successo e basta. Sapevamo che conteneva molta più melodia dei precedenti, e un concetto che lo percorreva dall'inizio alla fine. La musica era più facile da assorbire e il supporto di voci femminile aggiunse quel tocco commerciale che nessuno dei nostri dischi aveva mai avuto. »"

Che poi, sia più digeribile da ascoltare di un Atom Heart Mother o di un A saucerful of Secrets non lo metto in dubbio, ma bisogna stabilire a priori se questa sia o meno una colpa.

Non mi interessa nemmeno iniziare un discorso sugli aspetti tecnici riguardanti la realizzazione e la registrazione, ma affermare che Dark Side non fu un' opera straordinaria significa semplicemente o essere in malafede o giudicare questa realizzazione a posteriori, senza dimenticare che, come ricordava Lollo, questa è diventata opera di riferimento nel suo genere per la produzione/realizzazione/composizione di un album.


----------



## James Watson (28 Marzo 2014)

p.s. mi spiace deluderti, ma nonostante ami tantissimo i Floyd gli unici eroi che ho appeso in camera sono Boban e Sheva


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono un Gilmouriano convinto, ma forse ancora di più un wrightiano, faccio veramente una fatica boia a mantenere la calma quando sento definire i testi di Waters su darkside come liriche ipocrite.
> E' evidente nei testi della prima parte una critica nei confronti dell'apatia dell'uomo moderno e della frenesia della civiltà industrializzata che priva la vita dell'uomo della percezione della realtà. L'intero testo di "Time" concentra i messaggi di tutta la prima parte dell'album nei suoi bellissimi versi.
> La seconda parte dell'album costituisce invero quindi una critica al sistema di valori della società moderna, partendo dall'eccessiva importanza data al denaro, alla difficoltà di stabilire rapporti interpersonali sinceri e disinteressati, all'alienazione intellettuale del "lunatico", del "diverso".
> 
> ...



E' un peccato però, perché da commenti come questo si evince che quando mantieni la calma sei in grado di contribuire brillantemente alla discussione. Comunque mi dispiace, ma continuo a ritenere Dark Side un buon disco, ma troppo incensato. Mi sembra più forma che sostanza ecco. L'assolo di Time è fantastico, quello sì. I testi sicuramente scritti magnificamente, ma Waters mi è sempre sembrato uno che gioca a fare il comunista, pur avendo campi da golf in giardino.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> p.s. mi spiace deluderti, ma nonostante ami tantissimo i Floyd gli unici eroi che ho appeso in camera sono Boban e Sheva



Pensa che io invece ho il poster con la copertina di Ummagumma


----------



## James Watson (31 Marzo 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Pensa che io invece ho il poster con la copertina di Ummagumma



Io ce l'ho autografata..


----------



## James Watson (20 Maggio 2014)

Sta bollendo qualcosa nel calderone del mondo flyod...
c'è un conto alla rovescia che scade oggi alle 15 sul sito ufficiale, c'è un nuovo video e da diversi giorni è apparso l'hastag #tdb20..
qualcosa riguardo al ventennale di the division bell ma circolano insistentemente voci sul web che potrebbe trattarsi di qualcosa di più di una semplice celebrazione!
Aspettiamo e vediamo..


----------



## James Watson (20 Maggio 2014)

il primo luglio escono i cofanetti celebrativi del ventennale di the division bell, rimasterizzato.
Per ora non so altro!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

Comprerò il vinile


----------

